# Can't be around each other for 5 mins before a verbal fight begins.



## Keystone65 (Sep 28, 2013)

For the last 6 months we have been fighting like cats & dogs. Can't even be in the same room for 5 mins before the fight is on. Recently I have taken a lot of crap and it's getting very old. She was diagnosed in 2004 with Lupus which made her 100% disabled and I know she hurts but sometimes I think she uses this as a crutch. I am away from home about 10hrs a day because of work, I also come home and do laundry, clean, cook and whatever needs to be done around the house and I can't get any help. She always brags about how far she has walked on the treadmill but I can't get her to do any house work. She likes to shop on QVC and spend but loads of money which really upsets me but if she would help around the house I really wouldn't care about the QVC shopping. When I ask why she can't help she always says she doesn't have the energy to help. I have told her that it infuriates me that she can't help with the house cleaning but she sure can walk the treadmill, just don't get it. 

Don't know what to do.....:scratchhead:


----------

